# How do you straighten warped styrene?



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I got an 8th scale 85 'vette and the hood is warped by about a 1/2" difference from left to right. 
Can anyone offer some suggestions for straightening it out?

Thanks
John


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

hot water. dip it in (take it out, of course) and bend it to where it needs to be then "shock" it under cool water while holding it in place.

I like to use boiling water for this

HTH!


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Thanks !
That worked, still not perfect, but alot better than it was.

John


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

you're welcome!

It's not a one-time trick. You can do it as many times as needed to straighten it.

Also, you might try putting it on a flat surface or whatever surface would be needed to keep it straight or aligned. In this case, you'll need to hold it without dousing or shocking it.


----------

